# mishkin



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i ended up picking mishkin up today, i can't make it into town tomorrow and it's only a day earlier, he's an absolute sweetheart, he played with his toys for a while, sat up and watched telly, then barked when monsters came on the screen, we were watching star wars, now he has totally crashed, i managed to get a few photo's but am letting him rest now lol

i am sooooooo happy!























please....let me sleep *sigh*










my eye's may be closed but i _know_ your taking photo's










can anyone say cute?













felicity and "enough photo's already, i'm sleeeeeepy" mishkin


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

AWWWWW!!! Congratulations! He is a doll!


----------



## bellasmommy2 (Aug 28, 2006)

He's so cute! Congrats!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats ! What a sweet baby







Aww puppy breath


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww he's a little beauty







Looking forward to watching him grow


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

precious







cant wait to watch mishkin grow


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Awwww finally!







I'm so happy for you,
I know you've been waiting for such a long time.
Mishkin is a cutie pie!







Have fun!!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks guys









i actually thought for a while that he was quiet....hmmm, that didn't last long, that's why i took so long to reply, he woke up and was playing with every toy i brought him, even the huge one's that i didn't think he'd play with until he was bigger, he loves the ball the most, he pushes it with his nose then takes a dive and lands right near it, i thought the ball was too big for him too but it's sponge and somehow he holds onto it.

i also caught the little terror ripping up newspaper....







he's asleep again now so i'm going to have a coffee and relax, he loves to follow me everywhere, he will play with his toys by himself for a while but i have to be watching or he'll drop his toy and come up to me, he gives me his 'play with me' look












felicity and 'newspaper is sure fun to shred' mishkin


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

aawww...he's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!! he is a darling







Congrats









I can't wait until my female maltese be home too


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwww Mishkin is such a cutie







Congratulations and we do look forward to watching him develop into a beautiful adult


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG, Miskin is the cuteness for sure!! And puffy paws in the air? Sleeping puppy pics??? Cow spots on the belly???? *dies* I am so happy for you!! PLEASE keep up the pic taking because this is just one side of Miskin. We know he's got about a million other adorable sides to him!! Has he started hauling *ss around the house yet? I love watching when they do that! *eyeballs Lucy streak back and forth with a squeaky ball in her mouth*


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Miskin is very cute!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats! The photos are wonderful. I can't wait to hear all about him and see more photos.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh what a cutie he is!!!







Congrats on your new baby!!!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

he has started running around more now...although i wouldn't call it running, more like very fast toddling and he throws both his paws up in the air when he's playful and runs in a circle, he's asleep...i think....everytime i think he's asleep he wakes up to play again lol, i just looked over at his bed and he wasn't in there, then i spotted him a meter away from it on the floor....i think he got out to play again but fell asleep instead







i carried him back to bed and put him blanket over him, he looks so cute.

as for more photo's, you asked, so here are some more of mishkin, playing this time, i didn't get any of him playing with the ball because he kept coming up to the camera to get me to play so i had to stop taking photo's for a while.













































































felicity


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! That 2nd photo with the Pooh toy is great!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

he loved playing with pooh for a few minutes, then he saw all the other toys and it was like he couldn't just choose one, he tried picking two up at a time and would play with one for a second then run to another before settling on the ball for a while, i have let pandora out now, she my smallest cat, she's very friendly and playful so i thought i'd just let mishkin see her for now, she went and sniffed him a few times then just followed me around smooching me as usual, she's a darling









i think they will play together when mishkin wakes up, she's a little wary of him even though he's asleep but she will get along fine with him, i won't be leaving mishkin and bonnie together unattended, bonnie is the gentlest, sweetest cat...with people lol, she really doesn't like kids at all and she only just tolerates dogs so i won't leave her alone with mishkin until he's big enough to defend himself if he needs to, anassa sniffed mishkin but he's way to small to play with her, he won't be able to play with her until he's fully grown.


felicity


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh look at his little tummy spots!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm so happy for you Felicity!!!!!!!














Yay for Mishkin's homecoming! Does he love his bed that you made?







So...is being a Malt momma all it's cracked up to be?







Thanks for sharing such precious pics of your little guy, he's darling.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bet you thought the day would never come, and here he is, at home and in your arms!! What a great feeling, right??








Mishkin is adorable, and it sure looks like he loves the bed you made him.







Don't be shy, take a lot more pictures!!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

he does love his bed







he slept in it right away, i didn't even have to put him in there, his beds in the bedroom at the moment, he's not on his bed though lol. he does a funny little thing when he finds his sleepy spot, he digs for a few minutes then suddenly stops, falls down ungracefully and falls asleep, i have no idea why he digs lol.....but it's cute to watch him do it.

he just played with pandy for the first time, he kept chasing her and she stalked him and swatted him a few times, they had a great time, i knew he would get along with pandy, she's very gentle and loves to play...plus, she's a very small cat and never uses her claws.

being a malt mum is awesome, he looks like a little teddy bear and i can't stop cuddling him, he gets really excited when he's playing and bounds toward me with both front paws leaving the ground at the same time and his ears fly up, then he rolls onto his back and chews my fingers, if i put my face near him he gives me a kiss on the nose









felicity


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww!! congratulations!!







i'm so happy for you! he sure is a little doll!!







great pictures!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i will take some more photo's tomorrow too, it's very late here and i'm going to bed soon, mishkin has stolen the bed already, he's curled up under my doonah with his head poking out


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> he's curled up under my doonah with his head poking out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is a doonah?


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Felicity Mishkin is so beautiful, I love all the photos. Mine dig when they find there sleeping spot to, I think it is to cute.
Congratulations and keep the photo's coming.
BEK


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

So happy for you, Felicity. Mishin is a munchkin!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwe..... *sigh*


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

PUPPY LOVE!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awwww,he sure is a cutie pie.







Congrats


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is adorable!!!!









Andrea~ [attachment=12340:attachment]


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Felicity--I'm just now seeing this. A BIG congratulations to you, he's a darling boy! You're going to be such a great mom, and have sooo much fun with him!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww hes way too precious!!! I am sooo jealous. I want a puppy. I love the lemon ears too!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Mishkin is sooo sweet....love that last pic, so cute when they twist around on their backs when
sleeping.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats. He is a doll keep the pictures coming


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats he is a cutie!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, he is just precious! I love his little speckled tummy! Good pigment!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww! It is so adorable. I love baby pictures.







Congrats!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Awwww, how cute







He looks right at home and he looks mighty comfy in that fantastic bed. I am sooo happy for you. He is very handsome


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks guys









well, you were right...mishkin play time started bright and early lol, i'm so tired but i don't mind, he slept right next to me and woke me up this morning, he was sitting on top of me licking my face. he's more vocal now and doesn't like being left alone or he barks, he sounds so cute









his paw pads are spotty too lol, most of the toe pads are black but the foot pads have little black spots on them, it's so cute, i wonder if they will stay like that, he also has a bit of pigment on his head just along the bottom of each ear, if you look in the right light you can see little lines that are darker than the rest of him.

i totally love his lemon ears too, i actually hope they stay that way.....sigh, what don't i love about him lol

he has had his first brush and didn't mind at all, he looked all puffy afterwards, i also have used some face wash after he's eaten but at the moment he doesn't really have tear stains, he has a tiny bit under his eye but you can hardly see it, when do they start teething?

also, can you use a collar on a malt? not around the house but for walks....he's too small for a harness right now but i'd like to be able to take him on small walks, he can't go far because he gets tired after a while but tiny walks around the park would be nice.

thanks


felicity



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=250791
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol

it's a quilt, i thought everyone said doona...not sure if i spelt it right anyway


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mishkin is soooooooooooooooo cute, such THE puppy!









Freckled tummy and all! Thank you so very much for sharing so many wonderful photos of him with us. You know we all are puppy nuts.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't use a collar on Mishkin. Maltese, like other toy breeds, are prone to collapsing tracheas. Have you tried a ferret harness for Mishkin? I've heard others say they fit a puppy perfectly.

Again, congratulations on your darling baby boy!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

thanks,

i won't use the collar then, i'll see if i can find a ferret harness today







he's waking to play more and more lol...i just love giving him cuddles.

felicity


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> also, can you use a collar on a malt? not around the house but for walks....he's too small for a harness right now but i'd like to be able to take him on small walks, he can't go far because he gets tired after a while but tiny walks around the park would be nice.[/B]


I love reading of your first days with him. It is a glorious time, isn't it!!

Regarding walks... be sure and wait until he has had all of his shots before taking him for walks. This is assuming that you all have the same diseases there as we do in the states.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats!!!!! Such a cutie!!!!!!!!


----------

